# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What is the most complicated woodworking joint you have ever attempted?** and did it turn out good or bad?*

(please post pix of it if you can)




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 7, 2014)

Handcut dovetails. I had to add a little sliver to 2 of the 8 to fill where I got a little sloppy. It is very hard to tell but I know they are there.


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

This one... It turned out ok.



 

The hand cut, full blind, mitered dovetail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2014)

That looks tough. Was it just for practice or is that for a project?


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks toigh. Was it just for practice or is that for a project?



I just wanted to see if I could do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just once?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Brink said:


> This one... It turned out ok.
> 
> View attachment 65624
> 
> ...



Here to forth we will call this the (Monkey Nut Joint) drove monkey nutty figuring this one out!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Just once?



Yup, just wanted to try it.



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Here to forth we will call this the (Monkey Nut Joint) drove monkey nutty figuring this one out!!



Stupid monkey couldn't do that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

So this is now an Ape Thing? Sure am glad you ain't one of them orainatane things that I can't spell and spell check cant figure it out either!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Orangutan ....I got it on my phones suggestions...
Na na..


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

Stupid smelly OH-rangs


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

That's says orange u tan you just left out the e if you did that to Ape then Brink would become an Ap! Then how wood he apply himself????


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmmm, brink app. 
Prolly better than tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry but I can never hear the word orangutan without thinking of this scene . . .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2014)

Simple stuff for me, just dovetails with a jig and router, through tenons, and through wedge tenons like found in mission style furniture. Breadboard table top ends etc.


----------

